# Question?



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 16, 2020)

My girl is flowering she was getting light but i went a little heavier on the feeding now how does she look?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

You seeing any brown tips on the leaves anywhere?
That would be over feeding if the tips turn brown
Looks OK so far, go easy on fed


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 16, 2020)

I didnt feed her for a bit with nutes because the tips on lower half were browning.. On new growth i see no issues .. Some monarch decided to lay eggs so i had to kill some cateepillars no biggie they just shit like crazy lol.. She is good now nice and green was getting scared for a while because she was almost yellow.. I went a little harder once she recovered some now she looks wayy different nice and green


----------

